# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Roller thingo Mk2

## PlatypusGardens

Hullo 
Finally having a bit of time to make the new improved version of -> http://www.renovateforum.com/f249/roller-thingo-119597/   
Bearings     
Decent size ones  :Smilie:        
20mm solid stainless  :Eek:  .....a bit fancy no?       
And blue RHS of course.... 
...25x25, 25x50 and 50x50          :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well...not quite going to plan.....the bearings seized on the rod....the middle ones were supposed to be able to move. 
Ah well. It is what it is and they are definitely not moving.   
Managed to belt them enough to get them a bit offset from the center so hopefully It'll be good enough.
The issue will be some HWS or compressor tanks that have valves etc in spots that will end up on the bearings.
....which is why the middle ones were SUPPOSED to slide along...  
....wouldn't be right if I didn't stuff SOMETHING up I supppose  :Biggrin:       
Next step the arm for the plasma torch.     :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Why did they seize? Because of SS rod or just not enough clearance?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Why did they seize? Because of SS rod or just not enough clearance?

  
On closer inspection there are long scratch marks near the bearings.
Might have been a little chip or nick in the rod....enough to completely jam it on there.    :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

Go roller thingo V2 !

----------


## Marc

You can free it by giving it a good rub with a flap disk all around the bar, then push the bearing on the polished side and repeat with the remaining of the rod. If it lets go at all. SS is a bastard.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You can free it by giving it a good rub with a flap disk all around the bar, then push the bearing on the polished side and repeat with the remaining of the rod. If it lets go at all. SS is a bastard.

  
I had it in the vice belting it with a medium size sledge hammer.
Didn't move.
Decided to admit defeat and work around it.   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Yep, sounds like stainless steel galling. Heating may take them apart. But you will burn the bearing seal.

----------


## ringtail

> I had it in the vice belting it with a medium size sledge hammer.
> Didn't move.

  Hope you were wearing the striped apron while beating on the bearing with a sledgey  :Biggrin:  
You are using a pin punch on the inner race though right ?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Come on, you know how it goes. 
Starts off all proper with spacers, washers, blocks of wood, rubber mallets.  
As the profanities get louder, the hammers get bigger.  
In the end I settled for "that's gonna have to do, or I'll end up breaking everything"    
More tomorrow.
On the couch with a glass of red and some hot curry watching American Pickers listening to the sweet sound of rain falling on the roof right now.    :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Rain on roof sounds good. None here, yet. Tomorrow they reckon. Seriously, pin punch on the inner race. Nice and gentle but firm, if ya know what I mean. Hit at 6 oclock then 12,3,9 repeat

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ready for first test-roll  :Biggrin:  
Everything still a bit temporary while seeing how it's gonna work.  
pivoting torch mount     
Standoff guide to follow the bumps and lumps      
Adjustable up/down and sideways   
 This is a bit temporary too, need to make the vertical post removable for easier storage     
Being all metal I can put the earth clamp anywhere        
First cut....boo hiss    
Second cut, set ut up so the cut was "outside" the roller....which I discovered wasn't the case with the first one....too excited.  :Rolleyes:     
Much betterer  
 Note the flaking enamel coating.
Can be really thick on some tanks and hard to cut through at times.     :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Boo hiss?  :Rofl5:  
I think it's a good start.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Boo hiss?  
> I think it's a good start.

  
Yes the first cut was boo hiss.
Second one all good   :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

PG, AKA MacGiver :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well I just did 6 rolls/cuts and they were all within a mill, so Roller Thingo MkII gets top marks.    
Permission to grin smugly...?     :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

That's really good rolling, hardly any error.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That's really good rolling, hardly any error.

  Part from that first one they've all been spot on   :2thumbsup:  
I need to get the proper stand-off wheels for the torch rather than the wire guide I have at the moment though, to really follow the tank.
Especially when going over the weld seam.   :Smilie:

----------

